# Excel: Rahmen per Makro generieren



## painbearer (18. Oktober 2004)

Weiss jemand, ob es möglich ist, mit einem Makro Rahmen zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank im voraus...


----------



## Filone (18. Oktober 2004)

Das findet man ganz einfach heraus indem man ein Makro aufzeichnet, dann den Rahmen verschiedener Zellen ändert und sich den Code mal anschaut. 

Schon hat man den notwendigen Code und kann ihn näher analysieren und bei Bedarf in die Tiefe steigen.


----------

